# Health issue with mice?



## Alice (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone know what could be wrong with my fiancees mouse? She's approx a year old and hasn't ever even gotten a sniffle, but suddenly shes lopsided. Her head is constantly tilted to the right. There are no other signs of any illnesses; no mucus, no breathing abnormalities, no obvious deformities other than the head tilt. She walks a little lopsided now but it seems like it's due to her angled perception.... She's been eating and drinking normally. Actually, her behavior hasn't changed at all except for the head tilt. Any ideas?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Probably an ear infection or some head injury that has caused this.


----------

